# How can I make him tell me the truth ????



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

I've just received another part of the divorce decree to sign from my husband and messaged back and forth with him about it...... (see going through divorce forum)

We've been getting along great lately and I was hopeful for a reconciliation.....

Anyway.....I've tried to call him before messaging and it said his mailbox was full :scratchhead:

In 11 years that has never happend.....

Everything was ok between us until he (out of the blue) asked for a divorce on Labor Day weekend.....

Since then I noticed.....buying new clothes.....hiding the cell phone under desk when I walk in (I'm texting my therapist ).....changing all passwords......took me off his facebook.....facebooking every time I glance at his computer.....

All speaks affair.....maybe not physical (don't know when he'd have the time to do so, really) .....but I'm thinking at least an emotional one.....

I can't get the phone records (have no access to it anymore).....I can't hire a PI.....I can't keylogger his computer......

I have no way of finding out other than him telling me.....but he's denying it every time I bring it up.....

Now that I'm sure he's going through with the divorce how can I get him to tell me the truth ???

*I need to know* !!!!!!!!

Any advice ????


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Why? The only for sure way to get answers is doing your own research/investigation. Hire someone to help, even in a small way such as help you set up a keylogger or taperecorder.

If you need money, look around the house and garage and find somethings that you won't miss and go down to the pawn shop, they pretty much take anything, jewelry,tools, housewares, electronics.

Ask a family or trusted friend to follow him, or plant a GPS


If you can get a phone number that will open alot of avenues for your investigation. If you have suspicion of a certain person then look into her, say a secrtary or work assocate. Investigating them may lead you back to your H. Just be carefull and stay very quit. 

If need be, do a back round check on your own husband, that may give you a lead, and point you in the direction for the truth.

Were theres a will theres a way. There is always a trail, you just need to start reaching for information that may or may not pay off. Sooner or later he will drop his guard so stay patient and be quit.


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

I do not have anything of value to sell to get money to pay a PI....

I do not have access to his computer (password protected) and I'm not enough of a computer wizard to figure this stuff out....

We have no friends here and his brother would stand by my husband 100%.....

What would a background check bring ???

I can't imagine it bringing a lot because he's a police officer and should have a clean background.......


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

Isn't there another way ????

Like asking directly kinda like this "Now that you're getting your divorce you owe it to me to tell me the truth !!!!!".....

Any opinion on that ????

Any suggestions.....


----------



## pacmouse (Nov 27, 2008)

You already know...

Your post sounds like something I could have written a year ago. My H is also a police officer and yes, he was cheating.

Sorry, stay strong. ((Hugs))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

pacmouse said:


> You already know...
> 
> Your post sounds like something I could have written a year ago. My H is also a police officer and yes, he was cheating.
> 
> ...


I am almost positive he does, but I was thinking about my last resort.....the 180....

Unfortunately the 180 only works when the affair is uncovered.....and if I can't confront him with knowledge it will be of no use.....he will just deny, divorce and just blame it all on me.....


----------

